

 IBM says goodbye to x86 forever, sells server lines to Lenovo - hkimura
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/ibm-says-goodbye-to-x86-forever-sells-server-lines-to-lenovo/

======
stormqloud
Seriously tho.

Anybody that spends any amount of time in co-location data centers.

What percentage of machines are IBM when you look into a random cage?

Not many.

I hate to say it but Lenovo will do a much better job with servers as they
further commoditize then IBM.

